# Grand River Muskie???



## Urnso

Anyone had any luck in the Grand River goin for Muskies? How far down do you need to go and does anyone have and good tactics to use for them? Thx! I put my boat in around fairport harbor do I need to go further inland??


----------



## findiesel

Try the Harpersfield Dam. Never fished it but I heard there are a decent mount of them there.


----------



## joe01

Urnso let me know how you do I would like to try that one time


----------



## Urnso

Where is harpersfield dam?? We have gone down the river pretty far and the water level is about 8 inches in some places. No muskies after the dam for me yet but a bunch of cats decent sized.. dinks all the way to 25". Oh and one sheepehead  can you give me some directions to the dam??


----------



## RiverRunner88

Urnso said:


> Where is harpersfield dam?? We have gone down the river pretty far and the water level is about 8 inches in some places. No muskies after the dam for me yet but a bunch of cats decent sized.. dinks all the way to 25". Oh and one sheepehead  can you give me some directions to the dam??



i have fished the dam for carp and cats..its out by geneva..
Also tributaries around the Grand like the Mentor lagoons have some muskie in the creeks and shallows that run along side it. caught a small one last year about a foot and a half


----------

